
Premature Optimisation is bad, but Last-Ditch Optimisation is worse - nreece
http://altdevblogaday.org/2011/03/14/the-root-of-all-evil/
======
DennisP
"Belated pessimizaton is the leaf of no good." --Len Lattanzi

